# OK..so I'm a pot-head



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 24, 2013)

Spalted poplar

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/spaltedside_zps1d92e25b.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/spaltedtop_zps83766d2c.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 24, 2013)

yes you are!!


----------

